# Eye Color



## Dmcgee (Feb 4, 2005)

I was calling a freshly plowed field and there were a pair of green eyes starring at me for 15 or 20 min. in the tree line about 200 yds away. I never could get a good look at what it was but its eyes were fairly close together and it was at least knee high but I couldn't make out a body at all. In most of my expiriences at night coyotes eyes always looked green and bocats were orange. Do coyotes, foxes, & bobcats have specific eye colors when spotlighted with a white light.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe they all have specific eye colors but only to their family ( coyotes, fox, dogs ect) and cats ( bobcats, mt lions) but i'm not positive on what the colors of each are. We don't get to use lights up here.


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

Cats have green eyes


----------

